# Any way to actually use a Polaroid Land Camera Model 80



## jonahr

hey,
i picked up a Polaroid Land Camera Model 80 highlander at a flea market. The film it was originally intended to use is impossible to find anywhere. Would there be a way to use some 120? Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## KD5NRH

jonahr said:


> hey,
> i picked up a Polaroid Land Camera Model 80 highlander at a flea market. The film it was originally intended to use is impossible to find anywhere. Would there be a way to use some 120? Any other suggestions welcome.



Not quite the exact same camera, but if the original film is similar, then this might be a good start:
http://www.foundphotography.com/PhotoThoughts/archives/2005/09/polaroid_95a_12.html

This one also looks similar, and a bit better executed, IMO:
http://photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00MtA1

If you get it working, post some pics; I wouldn't mind giving this a shot some day.


----------



## compur

The Model 80 used the old Polaroid roll film, long out of production.

Short of performing major surgery on the camera, it's pretty much a display
piece only.

A good reference for Polaroid is called The Land List located here.


----------

